# Recurve bow, leave strung or not?



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

I have a martin jaguar take down recurve I just put #40 Samik Sage limbs on. Can I leave it strung or do I need to unstring it every time? According to my Google searches some say leave it strung it doesn't matter and others say definitely not. I have somewhere I can hang it by the string and it hangs nicely without touching anything but If I unstring it how do I store it? I've heard if I don't store it exactly even on the limbs they can warp.

Please advise


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Unstring it after using it. For storage rest it on two large nails in the basement rafters.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

What Flathead76 said.


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

Definitely unstring it !


----------



## LOTC (Jan 16, 2012)

Absolutely unstrung it! Hang on 2 level coat rack pegs.


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

Modern limbs you should be fine.. I have fiberglass and wood limbs I leave strung all the time... but I shoot them almost daily. Older bows I unstring... to be safe though, and if you're more comfortable, at least unstring if not shooting weekly


----------



## SteveinCanton (Aug 19, 2012)

My recurve has been strung continuously since I bought it new in 1991 except for when I put a new string on it. Still pulls 57 at 27 like the day it was made. You have a better chance of damaging the limbs by unstringing than by keeping it strung


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Had a recurve un-strung laying on its side in a closet on top shelf for about 4 yrs. Both limbs curled towards ceiling. Expensive mistake. Fortunately was a takedown model and had purchased new limbs. Take it for what it's worth...


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

I've shot recurves for 30 or so years and I left string on during season and took string off after season hung bow on nails as mentioned. I ALWAYS used a stringer putting string on and off.....Rich


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

CFIden said:


> I have a martin jaguar take down recurve I just put #40 Samik Sage limbs on. Can I leave it strung or do I need to unstring it every time? According to my Google searches some say leave it strung it doesn't matter and others say definitely not. I have somewhere I can hang it by the string and it hangs nicely without touching anything but If I unstring it how do I store it? I've heard if I don't store it exactly even on the limbs they can warp.
> 
> Please advise


----------

